# PINS in late August



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm headed to PINS on August 24th-31th. Ive never been there and would like some info on how far south to go etc. I have a Z-71 4X4 and plan on staying on the beach overnight. I have medium tackle that i surf fish with near the south jetties in Galveston. What kind of live bait should i use? can i caught it with a cast net? or is there a bait shop in Corpus Christi i can buy live croaker or shrimp. Im hoping for specks, reds, shark and anything else i can caught. 
Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Here is a list of things to bring. You dont have to bring everything that everyone says but it will give you an idea of you might need.

http://www.corpusfishing.com/messag....php?t=3776&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15

Mullet should be easy to catch in the surf with a cast net. I would just bring some fresh shrimp and catch the rest of your bait. Watch the weather, tides and swell info. It's much easier to drive down PINS on low tide vs high tide.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

thanks, are there any bait shops in that area? also how far down the coast should we go on our first outing? I also heard the yarburough pass is deifficult to cross any advice?


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Lots of bait shops on the way and on the island, underneath the bridge. I would go about 20 miles down the beach but only if you have 4wd, its a necessity on PINS. When you pay at the guard shack ask for a map also you can stop at the visitor center and get any other information you need about PINS. Yarburough pass is a cut through the sand dunes that leads to baffin bay. You do not have to cross it, if are not wanting to go to yarburough.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Go to Corpus Fishing.com and check their stickies concerning driving on PINS. Lots of up to date reports(fishing reports....not "bragging" reports) are posted there on a daily basis.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

i have a falcon lowrider 6'6 rod meduim, fast action with a curado. I usally just do a carolina rig with 1oz egg weight and a 12-18inch, 30lb mono leader with a #2 circle hook for all species of fish, should this work ok in the surf in PINS?


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

You can you that set up but I would get 3\4 or 1 oz spider weights just in case the egg weights don't hold in the surf . 


Daryl


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

txteltech said:


> i have a falcon lowrider 6'6 rod meduim, fast action with a curado. I usally just do a carolina rig with 1oz egg weight and a 12-18inch, 30lb mono leader with a #2 circle hook for all species of fish, should this work ok in the surf in PINS?


Your rig should work well for any species in the surf except for probably sharks. You might get some bite thrus and tail slaps on the mono leader. Simple solution is to replace the mono leader with a 2ft mtl leader for da toothy ones. Size is probably good enough for most surf species. Either way, it's blast fighting a bigger fish on lighter tackle. What fish are you targeting?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

thats a perfect set up for bait fishing and throwing arties... for baitfishing just use 1/4 - 1/2oz eggweight with bead and swivel... from the swivel tie about 18" flourocarbon leader (15-20lb) with smallish hook for dead shrimp... for plastics/plugs and topwaters you will still want the flouro-leader for stealth and abrasion resistance

this is NOT the set up you want to use with spider weights but perfect for wading for bait and specks/reds... you'll want a little heavier setup or preferably a surfrod to use cutbait, etc for reds/jacks/ small shark

try to plan your driving around low tides and it will be easy in a decent 4X4... but in the high teens thru the mid-20's you will want to drive above the high tide line thru the rough stuff and high banks... eaking under the high banks is a recipe for a badly stuck vehicle if you havent spent a lot of time driving there

have fun and bring twice the fresh water and shade then you think you will possibly need, you will basically be in the desert during one of the hottest months of the year

jc


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

txteltech said:


> i have a falcon lowrider 6'6 rod meduim, fast action with a curado. I usally just do a carolina rig with 1oz egg weight and a 12-18inch, 30lb mono leader with a #2 circle hook for all species of fish, should this work ok in the surf in PINS?


It will work if the current is not that strong but still seems a little small for the surf. I use something similar just to throw artificals and catch bait fish. Not that it cant reel in a nice jack or redfish, the issue is the line capacity. You want to have a least one rod that can reach the second gut and have enough stopping power to stop a 30lb+ fish. Maybe like a cheap spinning reel or an Abu Garcia 6500 at minimum.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

(Surf Guy Im targeting trout and reds if possible)
I was digging throught my garage last night and found an old abu garcia baitcast reel with a large diameter spool, what line should i put on it if a want to target some sharks or larger species of fish?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

txteltech said:


> (Surf Guy Im targeting trout and reds if possible)
> I was digging throught my garage last night and found an old abu garcia baitcast reel with a large diameter spool, what line should i put on it if a want to target some sharks or larger species of fish?


For larger species such as bull reds/blacktip sharks up to 4ft, I would go with 40-50lb line. I prefer to use all braid but some prefer all mono (cheaper) if the reel has enough capacity or braid backing with a mono topshot (compromise). You need 250-300yds capacity if you are just casting from the surf. Add a steel leader just in case you hook a shark or smack and a 4oz-6oz spider weight and #4-#6 circle hooks should be sufficient to get you started.

This kind of setup works best for me but others may have some additional advice or preferences.

I may make a trip to PINS in the next month or two.

Good luck and post a report!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I use a Daiwa SHA 50 with 65 lbs Suffix and topped off 50 lb Mono plus wire or 400 lb leader with a 16/0 circle hook on a 10 surfrod that I yak out the baitsor cast. Also use a Daiwa SHV 30 with braid and mono on a 7' Ugly stick that I cast. I usually surf fish fom High Island to Bryan beach.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

troutless said:


> I use a Daiwa SHA 50 with 65 lbs Suffix and topped off 50 lb Mono plus wire or 400 lb leader with a 16/0 circle hook on a 10 surfrod that I yak out the baitsor cast. Also use a Daiwa SHV 30 with braid and mono on a 7' Ugly stick that I cast. I usually surf fish fom High Island to Bryan beach.


I should have mentioned that for bigger baits like whole horse mullet, whiting or rays, you would need bigger hooks like troutless is sayin but the bigger they are the harder it is to cast very far. I'm assuming you are not yakking baits out, just casting in the surf out to 2nd or 3rd sandbar.

If you plan on yakking out baits BTB, you are in a different ballgame.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

The rigs you have will suffice for reds and trout. As far as shark....6'+ sharks come in very close to shore, so you can never set out to catch a 4' shark. If a plus size shark decides to pick up your small bait he is gonna destroy the formentioned equipment.....just saying. just an fyi theres alot of places south of the highbanks where thr first guts are extremely deep,you may swim across.....but your not gonna wade across it! Add in a strong current coming from the south and it can be pretty sporty, especally with a rod and reel in your hands. Good luck and be safe!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I dont have a kayak just yet so i will be casting out as far as i can. So using my baitcast rod with the abu garcia, I plan on spooling some braid wire with 40lb test, connected to a swivel and a 24' steel leader, with a 4-6oz spider weight, and a # 5 circle hook. im hoping this will get me started so i dont have to go buy new gear just yet. What kind of homeade rod holder can i get to anchor my rod in the sand? and do you think the setup i mentioned will suffice?


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

2" pvc pipe put a 45 on one end bury or suck it in the ground min 18" Buy a 10' section and cut it in half.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

What kind of Abu is it?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

with a 6'6" Falcon Lowrider???

bad plan, use the falcon/curado to toss plugs and up to 1oz bait while you are holding the rod. 
The Falcon Lowrider is a bass/trout rod... not a good idea to put 40lb line on it much less trying to pull 6oz spider weight... you'd be better off with a throwline

go to academy or a pawn shop and buy the cheapest 7-8' rod you can get to put the abu on with heavier line...


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Dude at that time of year you're gonna be looking for a shower and some AC on about day 2 or 3 if not sooner. Just sayin.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

jc said:


> with a 6'6" Falcon Lowrider???
> 
> bad plan, use the falcon/curado to toss plugs and up to 1oz bait while you are holding the rod.
> The Falcon Lowrider is a bass/trout rod... not a good idea to put 40lb line on it much less trying to pull 6oz spider weight... you'd be better off with a throwline
> ...


I wasn't suggesting to put the Abu on the Falcon lowrider rod. Keep your falcon/curado combo for trout and find a new rod for the Abu.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Clarification the falcon lowrider rod with the shimano curado is my trout rod for wade fishing.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

The rod i plan on using in the surf for bigger stuff is a Bill Dance 7' medium, heavy power with a Abu Garcia S6600CL


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

txteltech said:


> The rod i plan on using in the surf for bigger stuff is a Bill Dance 7' medium, heavy power with a Abu Garcia S6600CL


What's the line/capacity rating on the ABU S6600CL? The only thing I could find on the net looks like it's too light for your intended use.

* One Piece Aluminum Frame
* Smooth Star Drag
* Synchronized Level wind System
* Clicker
*Line Capacity - 12 lb / 210 yds -- 17 lb / 140 yds


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Yikes, put as much 30lb braid as you can get on it. Dont use more than 2 or 3 oz and cast real gentle so you dont blow up the braid

I still think a pawnshop rod is called for

The falcon/curado is a very sweet setup


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I cant find the specs on the abu reel.
Is there a relativly inexpensive rod and reel combo i can buy that will get me buy till i can try and do some dealing to get a better combo?
It can be a baitcaster, or the cheapest one to get would be a spinning combo?
Any suggestions would help. 
Thanks Brad


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I did find some specs on the abu, but it says 14, 225 max capacity. 
Would yall buy a used rod from a pawn shop to put the abu on? or buy a cheap rod reel combo?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

txteltech said:


> I did find some specs on the abu, but it says 14, 225 max capacity.
> Would yall buy a used rod from a pawn shop to put the abu on? or buy a cheap rod reel combo?


Depends on how much time you have and money to spend but personally I would not buy a cheap combo that won't last very long. A good starting combo would be a Penn Senator 4/0 reel ($100) and a Shakespeare Tiger 7'0'' Ugly Stick 20-50lb ($55) with 300yds of 40-50lb braid or mono.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

txteltech said:


> I did find some specs on the abu, but it says 14, 225 max capacity.
> Would yall buy a used rod from a pawn shop to put the abu on? or buy a cheap rod reel combo?


For a starter

Penn 9500 (yes its a spinner) Load it with 50/65 lb braid put a 75yd topshot of 80lb mono match it with a 12 ft ocean master or american rodsith rod. This rig alone has caught well over 100 fish easy bullreds and sharks over 6' I have never had aproblem with this set up and have never changed drag washers. This rig has been in my arsenal for the last 8 yrs. Its my go to castable when it comes to 8 & bait. The 9500/950 are work horses!!!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

its all about your budget

I never suggest people buy junk but if you already have a reel that can get you by and its a one time trip that may or may not develop into more surf-fishing I definitely wouldn't suggest you rush out and spend a bunch of money

if you get into surf-fishing, THEN you want to determine how many setups you want and really research rods/reels, etc and buy the best equipment your budget will allow

rod & reels cost money but thats just the start when it comes to fishing the surf... I don't even want to think of the cash I have spent on mono, braid, terminal tackle, bait, cast nets and a gazillion other small items floating around the truck when I fish


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

jc said:


> its all about your budget
> 
> I never suggest people buy junk but if you already have a reel that can get you by and its a one time trip that may or may not develop into more surf-fishing I definitely wouldn't suggest you rush out and spend a bunch of money
> 
> ...


Maybe so....but in 3 mnths from now i would like a shot at a good set up for cheap when it hits the classifieds!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

yeah, I'm saving up for the post sharkathong sale myself! Looking for a truck rack


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Jon, yall gonna be at sharkathon this year?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

JOHNNYREB said:


> For a starter
> 
> Penn 9500 (yes its a spinner) Load it with 50/65 lb braid put a 75yd topshot of 80lb mono match it with a 12 ft ocean master or american rodsith rod. This rig alone has caught well over 100 fish easy bullreds and sharks over 6' I have never had aproblem with this set up and have never changed drag washers. This rig has been in my arsenal for the last 8 yrs. Its my go to castable when it comes to 8 & bait. The 9500/950 are work horses!!!


What is the rating on these 2 rods you mentioned? The highest rating I can find on any rod over 10ft is 40lbs unless you go with a heavy Ugly Stick which is too stiff to cast for squat. I have 2 10ft Ocean Masters and 2 12ft Ugly Sticks both rated up to 40lbs that cast great.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Surfguy, i think 30-40lb.....6 t0 12 oz, something like that. Its a pretty stout rod. Im not sure if acadamy still carries them or not. The oceanmasters came from basspro......both rods are almost identical but basspro wanted about 40 bucks more for the om.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

the Ocean Masters come in 2 weights.. I think 2-6oz and 4-8oz heaver. I had a heaver for 6-7 years and it was bulletproof until the time I traded it on a custom build


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Just looked at bass pro site. They still sale 12ft om rods, 6-12oz, 20 to 50 lb rating.....but it seems that there a lil more proud of em these days!

Get ready to drop 180 bucks!.......WOW!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the good info; I stopped by 2 pawn shops today and they were asking 20 bucks more than a ugly stick rod cost new for used ones. I also took my abu reel and had Gander mountain. Spool it with 40 lb line and bought a new rod( I was able to get roughly 220 yards on the spool). I also got some leaders, hooks, spider weights, and swivels. I think I'll. Be good with this setup as long as I don't hook a huge shark. I didn't want to spend a lot but do want I decent setup and I think it'll be fine, for the first trip at least.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

be sure and post up a report!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

txteltech said:


> Thanks for the good info; I stopped by 2 pawn shops today and they were asking 20 bucks more than a ugly stick rod cost new for used ones. I also took my abu reel and had Gander mountain. Spool it with 40 lb line and bought a new rod( I was able to get roughly 220 yards on the spool). I also got some leaders, hooks, spider weights, and swivels. I think I'll. Be good with this setup as long as I don't hook a huge shark. I didn't want to spend a lot but do want I decent setup and I think it'll be fine, for the first trip at least.


I'm curious to know what rod you put with that Abu reel? Good luck and post a report on your first surf fishing adventure.


----------

